# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  iPhone 5 gặp sự cố với kết nối Wi-Fi?

## matngoc2015

(tno) hiện trên trang cộng đồng người dùng apple liên tục xuất hiện các chủ đề liên quan đến việc iphone 5 gặp sự cố với kết nối wi-fi và không thể lướt web ổn định.

theo _cnet_ ngày 24.9, việc bình luận về sự cố này đã lên tới hàng chục trang và có nhiều người dùng than phiền rằng dường như wi-fi trên iphone 5 đang gặp vấn đề.

nhiều người dùng cho biết không thể lướt web bằng wi-fi trên iphone 5 quá 30 giây, trong khi việc kết nối với internet bằng mạng 3g/4g trên iphone 5 diễn ra bình thường.


iphone 5 được apple quảng cáo là có tốc độ kết nối wi-fi siêu nhanh - ảnh chụp màn hình

thành viên "louis trapani" trên diễn đàn cộng đồng apple còn than phiền rằng không thể kết nối iphone 5 với bộ định tuyến (router) không dây ở nhà, trong khi chiếc iphone 4 và 3gs cũ vẫn kết nối tốt.

một số ý kiến nhận định rằng, có thể lỗi này chỉ xuất hiện trên iphone 5 chạy nền tảng ios 6, và nguyên nhân lỗi có thể nằm ở hệ điều hành ios 6.

"lỗi wi-fi kết nối không được dường như không hề thấy trong chiếc iphone 4s chạy nền tảng ios 6 của tôi, trong khi chiếc iphone 5 thì lại bị", thành viên "mjlivesimmortal" chia sẻ trên diễn đàn apple.

hiện tại, apple vẫn chưa đưa ra bất kỳ lời bình luận nào về thông tin nói trên.

----------

